# Canal+ multi écrans sur iPod touch



## vava87 (9 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous est ce que quelqu'un est abonné à canal+ multi écran et peut me donner son adresse mail et son mot de passe pour que je puisse regarder canal mais vous payerez pas plus que votre abonnement alors SVP SVP.


----------

